# GP-38 Battery Installation



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a little different battery installation in a GP-38. It has an AirWire receiver, Phoenix P5 for sound and 2 14.4 volt, 4.5  a,p/hour NiMH batteries. This will giive a continuous run time of just under 5 hours.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whose speaker did you use Bill? Looks pretty compact! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a thread a while ago about the "ultimate speaker". This is one of thos speakers. It is a 2" woofer and makes a  nice rumble. I have one in my SD-45 and also put one in a LGB Sandy River 2-6-6-2. They come from ALLELECTRONICS.COM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Bill, will have to check it out. I bought an excellent 2" speaker from Jonathan, the sponsor of this forum. They sound very good also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, what's the part number of the speaker? Also, where did you mount the P5 controls?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The speaker is part # SK-314. You have to cut the cases apart to get the speakers out.

What P5 controls? Are you talking about the volume switch? If so, I never install it. Since I use an AirWire radio system, I can control the volume fron the transmitter. The only other thing from the P5 is the programming jack. It is stuck on top of the rear battery with a piece of double sticky tape.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Bill, 

That is one neat install. My GP-38 only has one 14.4 4500mah battery with the P5 and speaker in the fuel tank and I seem to have wires everywhere. How dose your speaker you use compare to the stock speaker that comes with the P5? Honestly, I was quite impressed with the P5 speaker. Guess I have nothing to compare to. 

How heavy is your engine--mine with the one battery and the factory lead weights seems really heavy. But then I am comming from HO scale--everything in G is heavy to me.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The Phoenix speaker is just fine. The one that I installed has a lot more bass. I installed both the 2" woofer and a tweeter in my SD-45. The sound is awesome. It is the first time that I have ever heard a model locomotive rumble. I didn't weigh the GP-38 but my GP-9 with the same batteries weighs 11.2 pounds.


----------

